# Replacing head gasket on my BX1500.



## gpdouroux (May 30, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the torque specs for the head bolts on my BX1500, 2 cylinder?


----------



## Nessmuk53 (Jun 1, 2013)

According to the service manual the 10 head screws (as they call them  ) should be torqued to 28.0 to 31.7 ft-lbs.


----------



## gpdouroux (May 30, 2013)

*BX1500 Head Gasket*

Thanks for the info on torque spescs.
I replaced Head Gasket and problem continued. 
Hard to start, once running it blew out white smoke and water from muffler. After water level in radiator is low or empty, it would run smooth. Of course it would start to over heat.
My guest is head is warped or has crack in head.
Put 4 oz. of "Aluma Seal" in radiator and idled for ~1 hr.
Problem GONE!
Starts and runs like new......
I hope it holds for a while.


----------

